# Nepaug - 5/11/09



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

Got an Email from my buddy Shannon who I met doing the Sundown racing this season indicating that he was hitting up Nepaug this evening. I know he rides there almost exclusively and knows it well so it was a great chance to continue to learn Nepaug. Brian joined us and the three of us headed out.

Got started about 6 pm and rode till a bit after 8 pm covering 6.7 miles. I forgot just how technical and rugged the XC riding is at Nepaug. We basically bypassed all the stuntry, but got a tour of all the free ride stuff. For the big hits, I saw flight simulator and the 16 foot ladder drop for the first time. Crazy ass shit. Stuff that I will never do, and I'm fine with that.

Having not been out in 8 days and getting over a cold, I wasn't sure how I'd do. Felt like crap in the beginning but pulled it together and rode okay. Techy trail riding is tough at areas you're not used to riding, but I cleared some gnar and smoothly rode a few tech DHs. Overall great ride and Shannon is a solid rider and great tour guide. Good stuff. Here's our track:

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=20&t=540&w=0


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

Good ride, thanks for letting me tag along.  I hope that I didn't slow up the pace too much.  It was nice to see a bunch of stuff that I've never seen before.  I'm starting to get a little more familiar with the layout, but still get a bit disorientated in there sometimes.

I really need to start getting out more often to get back into riding shape...


----------



## jarrodski (May 12, 2009)

tryin to guess the trails based on the map... 

looks like you saw stormchaser, went out to look out, saw rowdy dudey, tower of power and then down bob sled back to the car...  that could be a shannon question huh...  

good day for a ride.  stoked for you guys.  it was probably nice and dry in there.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> tryin to guess the trails based on the map...
> 
> looks like you saw stormchaser, went out to look out, saw rowdy dudey, tower of power and then down bob sled back to the car...  that could be a shannon question huh...
> 
> good day for a ride.  stoked for you guys.  it was probably nice and dry in there.



Pull up the map again. On the top left, click Show/Hide which brings out the list of tracks and waypoints. You can toggle on all the waypoints to see what we passed. I think we saw most of them on this ride. It was a nice evening for a ride. Skeeters are aggressive though. It was pretty dry overall.


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

I wish I could have made ths ride, I really want to get back to nepaug soon. Do you think you know the loop well enough to lead a ride?


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I wish I could have made ths ride, I really want to get back to nepaug soon. Do you think you know the loop well enough to lead a ride?



I could always bring that track along and mount the GPS on the bars. I think I have a handle on most of it.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I wish I could have made ths ride, I really want to get back to nepaug soon. Do you think you know the loop well enough to lead a ride?



I could reconstruct most of it from memory, some areas I'm still a little unsure on, like how we headed out towards Lookout.  Parts of the ride was the same as what you, Jeff, and I did last year.


----------



## powhunter (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I missed this one ,,,,Got there around 5 and did a little loop when my chain started jamming(had it at the shop last week and was told im good to go) anyways hope to get out sunday

steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Bummer about the chain Steve.  I hope you can get that straightened out.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2009)

Steve, did you get your chain issues fixed up?


----------

